

Show HN: WhisperKey - Send & receive secure messages in the browser - jalada
https://www.whisperkey.io

======
frdmn
Nice! A feature to auto decrypt/encrypt the messages would be nice, right now
I have to manually click for that every time.

~~~
jalada
Agreed we want to improve the UX with encrypting/decrypting, but at the same
time we didn't want to hide the entire process from the user because it might
feel like nothing is actually happening.

